# You need any information about XD handguns?



## Mercenary1992 (Jan 7, 2008)

If you need any information about XD handguns you can ask me. I live near company that manufactures XD handguns and my father works in that company. Originally name of this handguns is HS 2000, but for USA market name of the handguns is XD an they are distributed by Springfield Armory. :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Info about XD's? Yeah, how do I get a huge discount? They're giving them away for free over there, aren't they? :mrgreen:

Seriously, glad your here.

WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Funny you should offer...

I was just PMing another member this morning on the subject of a possible XD45SC... to match the 9mm and .40 versions. Here is my response:

"I've spoken to SA TWICE about an XD45SC. They are working on it. The problem lies in the functionality of a 45ACP case, in a 3" barrel setup. The required recoil spring, and spring rate/travel is an issue. SA will not make a gun with FTF problems. Para has major issues with it's Warthog 45, Kahr is still not releasing its PM45... The only "Subcompact" 45 without function issues so far is the Glock, and it's hardly compact.

The simple physics involved in ejecting a case larger than a .40, with a 3" recoil spring setup, is driving EVRYONE in the business crazy. Getting the short, fat case to leave reliably is a challenge.

I'll be first in line to buy the XD45SC, but SA will not release a jam-o-matic.

Jeff"


Is this the truth, from the Croatia/SA end?


----------



## Grip (Oct 26, 2007)

how can i get a Gen III HS2000 V8 .40 with a 4" barrel?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Funny you should offer...
> 
> I was just PMing another member this morning on the subject of a possible XD45SC... to match the 9mm and .40 versions. Here is my response:
> 
> ...


I saw an email from SA posted at XDTalk that completely shot down this rumor. What's true and not, I really don't know, but their response to the question read as quite final.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mercenary1992 said:


> If you need any information about XD handguns you can ask me. I live near company that manufactures XD handguns and my father works in that company. Originally name of this handguns is HS 2000, but for USA market name of the handguns is XD an they are distributed by Springfield Armory. :smt1099


As a Glock guy I'm interested in the XD. I held one a few months ago and liked the way it felt.


----------



## rufusdog88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Mercenary 1992, Any word on a conversion for the XD 40 to 22 cal.??


----------



## vburke (Jan 28, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Funny you should offer...
> 
> I was just PMing another member this morning on the subject of a possible XD45SC... to match the 9mm and .40 versions. Here is my response:
> 
> ...


How about the Kahr CW45? Light and compact and the price is not bad.


----------

